# 2Go ou 3Go de ram ?



## Blibop (7 Juin 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je souhaite changer mon iPhone (mon actuel étant le 5S, il commence à s'essouffler sérieusement).
J'hésite (comme beaucoup) entre l'iPhone 7 et le 7 plus  (en 32 Go tout deux, avec iCloud ça ira très bien).
Je m'en servirais principalement pour photos, internet, réseaux sociaux à gogo, quelques jeux et lecture iBook (oui, jusque là, j'arrive à lire des livres sur mon iPhone 5S partout où j'en ai l'occasion... Pas très pratique mais mes yeux ont appris à faire la gymnastique).

Je me demandais, les prochains iPhone 7S/8 seront très certainement doté d'au moins 3Go de RAM comme l'iPhone 7 Plus (à l'inverse du 7 Classique qui a me semble-t'il 2 Go). Je souhaite garder mon téléphone le plus longtemps possible, donc ma question : est ce que les prochains iOS ne risquent pas de laisser un peu de côté les iPhone avec 2Go de RAM pour être bien optimisé pour les 3Go de RAM ? Si ce n'est pas le cas, à quoi donc sert le giga supplémentaire face à la version classique de l'iPhone ?

Désolée si mes questions sont un peu bêtes, merci d'avance de vos réponses


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2017)

Tu es sûr que tu parles des iPhone ?



> 2. L’espace disponible est moindre et varie en fonction de nombreux facteurs. Selon le modèle de l’appareil et les réglages choisis, une configuration standard nécessite environ 4 à 6 Go d’espace (pour exécuter notamment iOS et les apps intégrées).



Donc à la base, il faut au minimum 4 Go et par défaut le 7 et 7+ sont vendus avec 32 Go.


----------



## Blibop (7 Juin 2017)

Bonjour Locke, mes interrogations portaient sur la mémoire RAM, et non la capacité de stockage  je compte partir sur un 32 Go pour ce qui est du stockage


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2017)

Blibop a dit:


> la mémoire RAM, et non la capacité de stockage


Relis la citation de la réponse #2, car la capacité en prend un coup du fait que iOS et les applications sont stockés au même endroit, c'est-à-dire sur la masse totale de la puce mémoire et non pas comme tu pourrais te l'imaginer dans une puce à part.


----------



## Blibop (7 Juin 2017)

Je pense que j'ai mal exprimé mes interrogations : qu'elle est la différence entre le 7 avec 2Go de Ram et le 7+ avec 3Go de ram ?
(D'ailleurs la citation est étrange vu qu'il n'y a pour l'instant pas d'iPhone avec plus de 3go de RAM)
J'évoque bien la mémoire Ram, pas la capacité de stockage 

En gros : un i7+ 32Go (avec 3 Go de Ram) est-il plus rapide qu'un i7 Classique 32 Go ?
Est ce que la Ram est utilisée autrement que pour le double objectif ? 
Est ce que iOS ne risque pas d'être principalement optimisé pour des iDevice à 3Go de Ram minimum d'ici 1 ou 2 ans, en délaissant un peu les appareils qui n'en n'auront que 2 et risquent de ramer ?


----------



## Blibop (7 Juin 2017)

J'ai enfin compris ton premier post (on ne se moque pas, je suis longue à la détente aujourd'hui haha) et effectivement ce n'était pas de la capacité de stockage ni de la taille de l'OS installé que je parlais, mais bien de la taille de la Ram, et de la pertinence sur le long terme de choisir l'i7+ pour ses 3 Go de Ram
(Désolée, je n'ai pas réussi à modifier mon post précédént depuis l'appli ou le PC >.< )


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2017)

Blibop a dit:


> 1) En gros : un i7+ 32Go (avec 3 Go de Ram) est-il plus rapide qu'un i7 Classique 32 Go ?
> 2) Est ce que la Ram est utilisée autrement que pour le double objectif ?
> 3) Est ce que iOS ne risque pas d'être principalement optimisé pour des iDevice à 3Go de Ram minimum d'ici 1 ou 2 ans, en délaissant un peu les appareils qui n'en n'auront que 2 et risquent de ramer ?


OK j'ai compris.

1) Oui dans la mesure ou le surplus de mémoire n'est pas utilisé pour gérer les deux capteurs photo
2) Même réponse qu'en 1)
3) Non, Apple restera sur la taille minimale pour iOS, le surplus sera utilisé pour autre chose


----------



## Blibop (7 Juin 2017)

Super, j'ai les réponses à mes questions  Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (7 Juin 2017)

Salut, il y a eu une polémique sur les puces mémoires des iPhone 7 et 7+ lorsqu'ils sont sortis. Apparemment les 32 et 64GB sont des puces d'anciennes générations et sont moins rapide que les 128 et 256GB.

Le 7+ est un peux mieux pour la photo que le 7 grâce à ses deux objectifs et il tient mieux la charge grâce à sa batterie plus grande.


----------



## Locke (7 Juin 2017)

cab9900 a dit:


> Apparemment les 32 et 64GB sont des puces d'anciennes générations et sont moins rapide que les 128 et 256GB.


C'est un peu vrai, mais ça ne se voit pas au quotidien. Alors la polémique on en fait quoi ?


----------



## Blibop (7 Juin 2017)

Il me semblait en effet avoir lu ces informations, mais je doute que ce soit significatif...

Je compte partir sur le 7+ 32 Go, (mon 5S est un 16 Go, j'ai pris l'habitude de transférer régulièrement mes données pour faire de la place). 
Je risque d'en faire hurler plus d'un mais je lis énormément sur iPhone (d'où l'intérêt pour moi de rester sur iOS avec toute ma bibliothèque iBook), donc le format et la capacité du Plus me paraissent assez confortables pour l'utilisation que je vais en faire


----------



## Membre supprimé 1130801 (8 Juin 2017)

Le 7plus sera plus confortable, pour la lecture. Si tu t'en sortait avec un 16GB, il n'y a pas de raison que tu ne t'en sorte pas avec un 32GB.
Pour la vitesse des puces mémoires il l'ont découvert grâce au benchmarks, sinon, c'est imperceptible...[emoji16]


----------

